# Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?



## Devilfrank (23 Mai 2004)

Oberstes Gebot: Ruhig bleiben! Keine hektischen Löschversuche, sondern erstmal analysieren, was passiert ist.

Hierzu empfiehlt sich folgende Herangehensweise:

*1. Virus-Scan*
Ist ein lokaler Scanner auf dem Rechner, diesen aktualisieren (Signatur-Update beim Hersteller) und den Rechner komplett scannen lassen.
Ist kein Virenscanner auf dem Rechner, dann einen Online-Virencheck durchführen.
Microsoft Safety Scanner / Norton Security Scan / Kasperski / Eset / BitDefender / TrendMicro / F-Secure Online Virus Scanner / 

Zur Sicherheit ist immer ein zweiter alternativer Scanner zu nutzen. Also entweder zusätzlich zu dem lokalen Virenscanner oder zu einem der Online-Scanner.

Einzelne Dateien, die nicht koscher erscheinen, können bei Virustotal und bei Jotti gescannt werden.

*2. Virus/Trojaner erkannt*
Jetzt heisst es die Beschreibung genau lesen, was zu tun ist. Häufig werden die Ergebnisse auf englisch-sprachigen Seiten geliefert. Dann halt Wörterbuch raus oder Babelfish nutzen und den Text übersetzen. In den meisten Fällen wird dann der Plagegeist erfolgreich eliminiert.

*3. kein Virus/Trojaner erkannt bzw. kann nicht erfolgreich entfernt werden*
Jetzt kann es sich eigentlich nur noch um Spyware oder sogenannte BrowserHelper handeln. Auch hierfür gibt es zwei kostenlose Helfer im Internet:
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware / Spybot Search & Destroy
Auch hier gilt, bevor der Scan gestartet wird, sind auch diese Programme ggf. zu aktualisieren.

*4. Spyware, Dialer, BrowserHelper oder sonstiges Zeuch erkannt*
Die beiden Programme arbeiten weitesgehend automatisch und schlagen entsprechende Korrekturen vor. Hier heisst es einfach den Anweisungen der Programme folgen und alles wird gut. Microsoft bietet kostenlos *Microsoft Security Essentials* als zusätzlichen Schutz des Betriebssystems zum Download.

*5. Besonders hartnäckige Fälle*
In hartnäckigen Fällen haben sich die Programme SuperAntiSpyWare und Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware als sehr hilfreich erwiesen.

*6. Weder Virenscanner noch Spywarescanner haben etwas verdächtiges gemeldet und es gibt keinen griffigen Hinweis...*
Jetzt ist erst der Zeitpunkt gekommen, nach Hilfe zu fragen. Damit die Hilfe effektiv sein kann, sollten die folgende Mindestangaben gemacht werden:

>> Welches Betriebssystem wird verwendet?
>> Sind alle aktuellen Patches für das BS installiert?
>> Welche Programme starten automatisch beim Windows-Start?
>> Fehlerbeschreibung, so präzise wie möglich (was, seit wann, was wurde geändert, bevor es losging) Für eine genaue Abbildung der startenden Prozesse gibt es ein weiteren Helfer im Internet: HJT. Nach dem Herunterladen des Programms ist dieses auszuführen und dann ist mit dem Button *SaveLog* ein sogenanntes Logfile abzuspeichern. Dieses Logfile kann dann als Textfile hier veröffentlicht werden. (Attachement)

Dann heisst es auf Hilfe warten.

Und wenn es dann vorbei ist einen guten Virenscanner installieren. Eine kostenlose Empfehlung: AntiVir. Der erkennt im Übrigen auch Dialer. Alternativ hat Microsoft eine hinreichende Schutzlösung mit Microsoft Security Essentials entwickelt, die sich besonders im Schutz des Betriebssystems (Überwachung der Veränderungen) auszeichnet.


----------



## hobbiesurfer (23 Mai 2004)

*Trojaner entdeckt, nur indentifiziert, keine Quarantäne..etc*

Was wäre zu tun, wenn der Trojaner/Virus  beim Scannen nicht mehr entdeckt wird, obwohl der Virenwächter ihn lokalisierte und sogar mit Namen protokolliert hatte ?

Was kann man tun, um den Trojaner wieder zu finden ?

Gruß
hobbiesurfer


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Mai 2004)

*Re: Trojaner entdeckt, nur indentifiziert, keine Quarantäne.*

Oft hilft es (bei Win2k/XP) den Rechner in den *abgesicherten Modus* zu booten, um damit Gewürm, das normalerweise aus der Registry (oder aus $schießmichtot.ini) gestartet wird, erstmal prophylaktisch "abzuklemmen" und *dann* zu *scannen*.
Wenn diese Pestbeulen nicht gestartet sind greifen auch deren Selbstschutzmechanismen nicht.

MfG
L.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Juli 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn es dann vorbei ist einen guten Virenscanner installieren. Eine kostenlose Empfehlung: AntiVir. Der erkennt im Übrigen auch Dialer.


Leider habe ich nach einer unschoenen Begegnung mit einer Viren/Trojaner/Dialersite sehr geringen Erfolg mit AntiVir gehabt. Trendmicro hat mit  Housecall deutlich mehr erkannt. Nachteil: leider nur online verfuegbar, d.h. das Modem tickt mit (hoffentlich noch nicht unter 09009 oder 0088... )


----------



## DeWar (26 Oktober 2004)

Avast! nehmen! Ist *der* Scanner!!!

Englische Homepage: www.avast.com

Österreich: www.avast.at

Und natürlich Pestpatrol!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*

ist der spywareDoktor zu empfehlen??????


----------



## Heiko (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ist der spywareDoktor zu empfehlen??????


Deine ?-Taste hängt.


----------



## Stalker2002 (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vieleicht ist ja ein randalierender Keylogger die Ursache?:scherzkeks:

MfG
L.


----------



## Devilfrank (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*

Eher das berühmt-berüchtigte "Tastatur-Rootkit"
:sun: 

Zurück zum Thema: Spyware Doctor ist schon ein paar Mal durch sogenannte False-Positives aufgefallen.
Besser: Ewido, gibts als Freeware und ist deutlich besser.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*

hallo, nach install von spyware doktor ist ruhe eingekehrt. aber warum hat der doc die computerbetrug seite aus meinen favoriten elimeniert?


----------



## Heiko (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, nach install von spyware doktor ist ruhe eingekehrt. aber warum hat der doc die computerbetrug seite aus meinen favoriten elimeniert?


Die Frage stelle ich mir auch grade...


----------



## BenTigger (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage stelle ich mir auch grade...


Ist doch klar, wegen der negativen Kritik hier:


			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück zum Thema: Spyware Doctor ist schon ein paar Mal durch sogenannte False-Positives aufgefallen.
> Besser: Ewido, gibts als Freeware und ist deutlich besser.


 vor sowas muss der User doch geschützt werden


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2006)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*

Hallo, 

ich habe Probleme mit dem Internet Explorer. Standardmässig verwende ich "about:blank" als Startseite. Nun hat sich leider irgendwas in die Browsereinstellung geschlichen und ändert mir ständig die Startseite auf [noparse]www.msn.com[/noparse] Adaware enteckt zwar jeweils die Bedrohung und löscht sie dann auch, aber beim nächsten Systemstart beginnt das Ganze dann wieder von vorne. Ich wollte nun eigentlich die von dialerschutz.de empfohlene aktion 
"Start-> Ausführen "regedit" (ohne Anführungsstriche) eingeben. Klicken Sie sich nun im linken Fenster zum richtigen Schlüssel durch:HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ Software \ Policies \ Microsoft \ Internet Explorer \ Control Panel. Dann klicken Sie im rechten Fenster auf "HomePage" (Doppelklick) Hier ändern Sie den Wert auf 00 00 00 00." 
durchführen, aber wenn ich finde den oben erwähnten pfand und "control panel" nicht in dieser form. 

was soll ich tun? Adware gibt mir bei jedem scan an, dass unter "HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ Software \ Microsoft \ Internet Explorer" was nicht stimmt...

beste grüsse aus der schweiz

karl


----------



## stieglitz (23 August 2006)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*

Probiers mal da:
http://www.hijackthis.de/
Alles gut lesen und evtl. dort im Forum nach Hilfe fragen.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2007)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*

Hi.

Ich habe mir einen neuen Computer gekauft, und der lief im Internet bis jetzt einwandfrei.
Seit jedoch mein Neffe vor einer Woche an meinem Computer war, kommt als Startseite, wenn ich das Internet anmache, immer die Seite 
ht*p://www.klick-game.de/****.html
und sagt mir, dass ich gerade ausgeraubt wurde!!!!

AntiVir findet nichts, und die Firewall, die ich mit Google gefunden habe, (Katarsky oder so) meldet auch nichts.

Mein Neffe hat sich immer Filme und Musik und sowas aus dem Internet heuntergeladen. Was kann ich gegen den Diebstahl machen, und muss ich das wirklich bezahlen? Weil bis jetzt sagt mein Kontoauszug noch nichts.

Wäre über eure Hilfe echt erfreut.

Werner


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2007)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*

hey des is nur ein spiel änder einfach die startseite des wars dann


----------



## Sineo (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*

Hallo Leute,
jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob mir einer Weiterhelfen kann.

Folgendes Problem.

Ich kann ganz normal ins Internet kann auch meine Seiten nirmal aufrufen und dann von jetzt auf gleich gehen bestimmte Seiten gar nicht mehr dazu gehören zb. Amazon.de google.de Bonprix.de ein Teil von Web.de nicht Yahoo.de geht auch nicht. Auf google komme ich zwar drauf aber suchen is nicht. Fireball zb geht gmx.de ebenfalls aber der rest nicht. Dann nach ein paar Tagen geht es manchmal wieder aber auchnicht lange und dann ist wieder alles geblockt.

Ich benutze FireFox 2 neustes Update Windows XP Home auch aktuell. Firewall hatte ich vor 2 Tagen noch drauf ( ZoneAlarm ) Antivir von Avira aber der Dienst  kann nicht gestertet werden ?

Viren habe ich aber so keine erkennen können zumindets das Zonealarm hat nichts gefunden. Ich habe auch mal GMER drüberlaufen lassen das hatte ein paar einträge aber die sind vergangenheit. Registry ist aufgeräumt und sämtliche alten verwaise sind gelöscht.

Weiß einer einen Rat ?



Gruß Sineo


----------



## Devilfrank (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*

Hallo Sineo,

der Dienst von AntiVir kann nicht gestartet werden? Das klingt nicht gut. Wenn es sich nicht um die verkorkste De-Installation der Zonealarm handelt, die da die Ursache sein kann (Google mal danach), solltest Du die oben genannten Schritte mal durchgehen.


----------



## Sineo (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Hallo Sineo,
> 
> der Dienst von AntiVir kann nicht gestartet werden? Das klingt nicht gut. Wenn es sich nicht um die verkorkste De-Installation der Zonealarm handelt, die da die Ursache sein kann (Google mal danach), solltest Du die oben genannten Schritte mal durchgehen.




Der war gut haste dir den obigen Beitrag nicht durchgelesen ?



Gruß Sineo


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*

Hast Du mal versucht, einen anderen Virenscanner zu installieren? Mein Favorit ist nach wie vor der von F-Secure - F-Secure.de > F-Secure.de

Der läuft 30 Tage vollwertig und kann evtl. helfen.


----------



## Reinhard (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*

Hallo Sineo,

hast du Addons zum Firefox installiert (Adblock, Noscript)?
Damit hab' ich mich auch schon mal versehentlich von Webseiten ausgesperrt.
Hast du schon mit Hijackthis nachgesehen, was so alles bei dir gestartet wird?


----------



## Sineo (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Virenalarm? Startseite verändert? Nichts geht mehr?*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Hallo Sineo,
> 
> hast du Addons zum Firefox installiert (Adblock, Noscript)?
> Damit hab' ich mich auch schon mal versehentlich von Webseiten ausgesperrt.
> Hast du schon mit Hijackthis nachgesehen, was so alles bei dir gestartet wird?




Adblock hatte ich in der Tat und werde ich auch wieder nutzen. Wie gesagt hatte ich auch 

System hat sich komplett abgeschossen nichts ging mehr os blieb mir nur noch Recovery DVD rein und durch. Jetzt ist zum glück wieder alles beim alten und dem Herrn sei dank ich konnte Firefox sichern.

Was jetzt aber die Wurzel allen übels war ? Keine Ahnung.



Gruß Sineo


----------

